# MKV 2.5l After Market Intake Manifold



## x82d (Mar 9, 2006)

Is there really one out there? I was talking to someone today and he said his friend has the exact car as mine and there is a company that makes an after market performance Intake Manifold for it. ive been doing some searches on google and still haven't found one yet. has anyone heard of this yet or know if its really made?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: MKV 2.5l After Market Intake Manifold (x82d)*

dont think anything is out yet...


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: MKV 2.5l After Market Intake Manifold (x82d)*

Hmm, not for this motor I don't think. However, I remember being told the 08's have a different (and better) intake manifold that is partially responsible (along with other upgrades) for an increase to 170hp (up from 150hp) and 177lb-ft (up from 170lb-ft). It should be an easy, direct bolt-on swap and I'm sure there are others, like myself, who are seriously considering doing this swap. Why don't you do us all a favor and be the guinea pig


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

does anyone have the part number for the 2008 intake manifold? i'd be down for replacing mine with the new model. where can i get one? thanks


----------



## x82d (Mar 9, 2006)

i have no problem doing it. Not like my car is covered under warranty with VW anyway since they like to screw me over all the time. Ill call some friends at the parts dept at vw and see what i can find out as for price and a part number.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (VWguy73)*

New part number I believe is 07k 129 607E and the only place to really get this your dealer. Sorry lads. Retail is $197. You can thank Rustlerdude for this info. It's all here in case you were wondering where this information is coming from. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3395651 The price isn't unreasonable considering a CAI will set you back 300 bucks anyway. This is only $200. And if you want to extract every last ounce of power from this motor, then you'll agree this is must-have mod because it will not only improve power, but it will increase the gains you see in conjuction with every other mod you put on the engine. The question is, which one of us is brave enough to try it first and then report back with a "it worked!" or "it failed." Still waiting for that DIY thread on how to do this!


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

Thats not the half of it, each runner has an idividual gasket @ $33 each x 5 = $165!!!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_Thats not the half of it, each runner has an idividual gasket @ $33 each x 5 = $165!!!

I puked a little just now


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm going to the dealer on friday to get my weather stripping replaced so I'll ask them then if it's possible to substitute the 5.5-07 model intake manifolds with the 08 model


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I'm thinking about doing it. First A dyno sheet before and after is needed....so I need to find a dyno on long island first. Anyone know of any?


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have an 08...with this manifold. I enjoy my 170hp...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Back from the dead thread haha


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Haha oh damn I feel dumb. I didn't even notice when this thread was. I just was searching for aftermarket intakes and this was the first one that came up!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL

Are you looking for intakes or intake manifolds?


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Intake manifolds


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

C2 and United Motorsports. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my review thread! 

enjoy.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5601716-United-Motorsports-Review-Thread-by-thygreyt


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Both mani's will do you right. The fan fair for the UM mani is high for a few reasons, but I have yet to hear any one less that extatic about the C2 mani. Comes down to personal preference.

Do your homework, choose sides, and pull the trigger.


----------

